# New to FF



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

My first time here, wanted to share and seek reassurance I guess!!

DH and I trying for three years, all my tests okay, only question mark over when I ovulate or how often - but definitely doing it. Referred to LWH 01/10, first appt 03/10, began first IVF cycle end of May. So disappointed when produced nine eggs at EC and only two fertilised although DH very positive. ET was 02/07/2010. Found 2WW okay apart from a few insensitive comments from people around me not thinking. Figured we had had the helping hand we needed and what would be would be, hopefully it would be enough.

I was convinced we were unsuccessful but HPT was positive this morning - could have knocked me over with a feather. Still feels very surreal. Now trying not to stress about what a long way to go. I guess I can't believe we could have been so lucky as to succeed first time, especially as we are in Wales and I think Welsh Assembly only covers us for one course of NHS treatment - anyone know if this is still correct?

Anyone else in early stages that might like to share experience?

x


----------



## waterlily241 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello And73

congratulations!        

welcome to FF - this is a great place and you'll find lots of support here.

I can't help with your question re. how many attempts you get in Wales.

Just wanted to say hi and  . 


xxx


----------



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Waterlily,

thanks forsaying hi - couldn't sleep last night and found FF. So many inspirational stories here, I feel amazingly lucky to be in the position I am in - still can't believe it!!

x


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya im also new 2 all tis its my 1st time on here   Im finding it really helpful tho.. Im on my 2nd week ov suprecur injection going in for a baseline scan monday then start the menopur injection then.... So happy 4 u tho   and u get 2 free goes on the NHS.. 

All the best ov luck
xxxx


----------



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Gemma, good luck for Monday. 

After so many tests taking sooo long it all seemed to go so quick once the injections started - although at the time it did not feel that way! Hope you're finding it okay.

x


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all!

Congratulations And73!!! Thats fantastic news!  I SOOO want to be in your shoes in a few weeks time!
I have my EC next week and am trying to be as positive as possible, but dont want to get our hopes up.  This is also our first try (in Sussex, England) and i know that it takes a lot of attempts for a lot of couples.

I have over 15 follies at the moment that are all pretty big apparently.  Doc thinks ill be looking to go for blastocyst stage if this continues but who knows.  Am nervous about the EC...was it ok?  Does it hurt?  Did you have a GA or sedation??

Feeling a bit bloated and uncomfortable now, so looking forward to getting these eggies out!  Nothing i know, compared to late pregnancy im sure!  hehe

Congrats again hun!!!!  SUCH good news! Im soo pleased for you!
Good luck to the rest of you too with your DR/stims/tx  
Big X Wicks


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi And73

Yeah finding the injections just the head aches r horrible but other than that im fine   for the 1st couple ov days i was snappy and i do get the odd flushes but no more symptoms... Thanx again i cnt wait nw 2 go in 4 my EC  

All the best 4 u
Love Gemma
xxxxxx


----------



## AuntieEm (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi And73, fantastic news congradulations!!! reading your post made it all seem to simple and straightforward, lots of us out here hoping for the same!!! did you still work whilst having injections? what did you do life style wise? at what stages , etc any advice ?  congrads again it is fab ! xxx Em xx


----------



## tessypoo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi all i new to ff, I'm due to start my treatment on my next period this will be our 1st cycle. were having treatment at Birmingham Woman's ACU has any1 had treatment here?  I'm fortunate because i work in a fertility centre but I'm not looking forward 2 the inj's i don't mind the rest. I was looking at having treatment at the priory but i got NHS funded treatment. does any1 know anything about the Priory clinic.


----------



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Wicks - 15 follicles - wow that's amazing. I had scans on the Friday and then the next Monday with the EC on the Wednesday. After EC the embryologist said that I had six follicles, which yielded nine eggs. I had sedation, was quite nervous. Felt great when I came around but REALLY uncomfortable over the next few days. Overall the EC was the worst bit. I was pretty down about only two fertilising, I'm 37 so they advise putting two back which means if we have to go again (hopefully not!) it's everything from the beginning again. Do you have rough idea when EC is for you?

Hi Em - yes I carried on working throughout injections, no choice really. DH is a nurse so I did the first few to make sure I could - found it a real struggle though, so bless he started doing them but everytime he went to stick the needle in he kept saying "sharp scratch" and that just made it worse, so I did them. We decided to do them mornings so I wouldn't have to worry if I needed to stay late at work or doing them if we went out of an evening. I felt really resentful though as I have a 45 min drive to work and if I didn't leave by 7.15 I had to wait around until I could inject at 8 and then go. And no chance to have a lie in at the weekend! I tried not to change my lifestyle too much though as didn't want it to take over completely. If it doesn't work I still have to have a life afterwards. What I did change was my alcohol intake, I didn't not have a drink but I cut back, and tried to eat more dark green veg like broccoli and green beans. When are you due to start?

And x


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi And

I have last scan tomorrow - bloods in the morning, scan in the evening.  Think my EC will be Wednesday too like yours was.  Also feel quite nervous, but will hopefully all be ok.  Fingers crossed they can collect a fair few!  Am expecting the period style cramps afterwards, but am used to horrendous periods anyway.  Was the ET painful too??  Did you have to lay still for a little while Ive heard that some people do and some people dont.

Keep in touch!
Wicks x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

And73 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

Boards for Wales ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=260.0

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi And73...congratulations on your BFP!!!  I can understand how surreal it all feels when you get that positive result after your first attempt, as exactly the same happened to me!  It takes a while for it to sink in...infact, I still can't believe it, and I will be 16 weeks pg on Wednesday!  I truly wish you the best for your pregnancy, and if you want to ask anything, feel free to get in touch.

Look after yourself!   
Lindaxxx


----------



## KittyKat81 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi And73!  

Congratulations  ! 

I've been trying for 7 years and have been TTC naturally and by ICSI but with no luck yet.

I'm new to FF too, but I'm sure you'll find all the support you need, everyone seems to be really friendly!

xx


----------



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

Kittykat - Hi and thank you. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

Loopylinda - strange to say but good to hear that the surreal feeling is normal. I guess I thought that because we having treatment whatever the result was I would be able to accept. I have refrained from doing another test as I think that could be a slippery slope - where do you stop!! Feel really nervous waiting for first scan now. Also need to see my GP but keep putting it off - not sure why! Wow 16 weeks - almost half way there, baby bump yet? xx

Wicks - I saw on another thread your EC is tomorrow am - good luck. I was properly uncomfortable for the day or two afterwards. ET is a breeze, like having a smear test but less painful! DH was with me and we got to see our cells before they put them back. No lying around for us, in and out of the unit in 30 mins. Let us know how you get on tomorrow xx


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Ladies, its so nice to hear so many positive stories - I am new to ff - been on injections for the past 2 weeks - scan tm to check progress.  Good luck to everyone & congrats to those who have had a BFP! x


----------



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow Marion xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi And!

well...EC is over and done with.  they collected 14 eggs which im hoping is good.  will find out more info in the morning.  i didnt feel a thing during, and am just a bit bloated now, but nothing too horrendous so far.

looking forward to the phonecall tomorrow!

everyone - hope youre all well ladies!!  

lots of love!
wicks xx


----------



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

14 is great, well done you!

my own experience is that EC is the worst bit, now it's out of your control so you have to just sit back and relax - easier said than done I know!

Fingers crossed for good news for you tomorrow Wicks xxxxxx

And x


----------

